# Making mdf doors



## Terry martin (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey I am look for a cheap jig or how to build one to make fake raised panel doors for some painted cabinets . I use to buy them from a larger shop , they have went out of bussiness . Any help would be appreated. Thank Terry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Terry

You can by a jig or make your own, see below



Woodhaven 5380K MDF Door Kit

Woodhaven - Woodworking Tools, Supply & Equipment

Woodhaven - Woodworking Tools, Supply & Equipment


Faux Raised Panel Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop.../raised_panel_router_bits2.html#rpfaux_anchor

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...41972d1299550527-template-guides-100_1597.jpg

======



Terry martin said:


> Hey I am look for a cheap jig or how to build one to make fake raised panel doors for some painted cabinets . I use to buy them from a larger shop , they have went out of bussiness . Any help would be appreated. Thank Terry


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Terry

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Terry, you have PM.


----------

